# What is the deal with Bernhard Maier?



## GirlFriday (14 June 2017)

I mean I get that the round in question was not at all pretty (and the horse looked to be making funny shapes over the fences it did clear but there are some jumping ponies who do that too...). But the ban seems out of proportion to all the riders who whip/spur their horses round (through!) courses the whole time?

I mean there are SJ riders it is an absolute pleasure (and education!) to watch and some that make me cringe... but why did this one get singled out? Sounds as though it has happened before?

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/black-day-horse-sport-showjumper-banned-video-goes-viral-623510


----------



## 9tails (14 June 2017)

He's a professional showing anger.  That's not bad riding, it's deliberately setting up the horse to fail because he's lost his temper over the first fence.


----------



## GirlFriday (14 June 2017)

As in setting the horse up to hurt itself on subsequent fences becasue he was annoyed about the first one? Deliberate bad riding if you will? Wow... That almost makes those who loose temper and smack seem reasonable (not really, but you see what I mean) as that is a heat of the moment thing.


----------



## 9tails (14 June 2017)

Paddy's Darko doesn't jump like that, here's a previous video of him  https://youtu.be/okfyDGMm8oo 

So, the horse has broken down and/or the rider was riding him incredibly badly.


----------



## GirlFriday (14 June 2017)

Oh goodness. Shocking difference. Completely get it now. If horse could jump like the video you posted 9tails no way is the BM round remotely OK.


----------



## Doris68 (15 June 2017)

I watched this and found it shocking.  However, what I don't understand is how he was allowed to continue his round - what were  the stewards doing??  The riding was appalling from the word go and got worse and worse!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 June 2017)

Whats scary is that I have seen worse ...


----------



## Turitea (16 June 2017)

https://eqwo.net/eqwo-net-exklusiv-...einem-ritt-in-wiener-neustadt/springen/news_/

Statement of the rider


----------



## joosie (16 June 2017)

Doris68 said:



			I watched this and found it shocking.  However, what I don't understand is how he was allowed to continue his round - what were  the stewards doing??  The riding was appalling from the word go and got worse and worse!
		
Click to expand...

That's the bit I don't get. All the stewards reported him after the fact, but nobody intervened while it was going on? The judges should have stopped him. I have seen amateur riders get a judges' warning for less than this!


----------



## cava14una (16 June 2017)

Not relevant to the topic but in both videos there was anther horse in the ring. I've never noticed that before is it common abroad?


----------



## joosie (16 June 2017)

cava14una said:



			Not relevant to the topic but in both videos there was anther horse in the ring. I've never noticed that before is it common abroad?
		
Click to expand...

Yes totally normal! From the bottom levels up.


----------



## 9tails (16 June 2017)

joosie said:



			That's the bit I don't get. All the stewards reported him after the fact, but nobody intervened while it was going on? The judges should have stopped him. I have seen amateur riders get a judges' warning for less than this!
		
Click to expand...

I'd like to know what the spectators were calling to him when he had the stop at the water.  From the whistles it seemed they were telling him to give it up.  The horse looks hot and tricky, even in the video on his statement, and quite a bit above his riding ability.


----------



## cava14una (16 June 2017)

Never noticed it before?


----------



## ChristopherT (18 June 2017)

According to this blog, the FEI was has issued a statement saying that the Austrian national federation suspended him for others reasons as well as his bad riding on Paddy's Darco. There seems toi be more to this that meets the eye  https://www.horse-canada.com/cuckso...shows-why-jumping-needs-the-erqi-too/#respond


----------



## MagicMelon (19 June 2017)

He simply looks like a guy who had the money to buy a fancy horse and then isnt remotely good enough to ride it. Horrid to watch, feel awful for the horse. He deserved to be banned, but not just that - he shouldnt be allowed back at that level until he learns to ride!


----------



## paddi22 (19 June 2017)

on another forum someone as at the show, and said he had had a distaer round the day before as well and had come out and beaten the horse. They speculated the ban was for that rather than the actual round


----------

